# What do you do for an income?



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 22, 2014)

Here are some of the plumbing projects I have done.
Super Target underground. 





Another shot




Daniel Island South Carolina Benefit Focus 




Benefit Focus portion of the underground





Another Super Target














Light vehicle maintenance city of Charlotte 





Southeast Institute of Manufacturing Technology Florence SC






Reedy Creek pump station





Three inch cold water main and two inch hot water main
Some of my handy work


----------



## Harry Dresden (Nov 22, 2014)

nice Reb.....dam,now i wish i had taken some pictures of the mail boxes i delivered too....


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 22, 2014)

Harry Dresden said:


> nice Reb.....dam,now i wish i had taken some pictures of the mail boxes i delivered too....


Since some swear up and down I do nothing proof is in the picture or pictures in this case.
OH and this is just a portion of the jobs I've done. Some I don't have photo;'s of like the U.S Marshal's office in Charlotte Charlotte Mecklimburg schools, DA's office in Charlotte, north lake lake mall, Mecklimburg county jail.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Nov 22, 2014)

Thinking of my costs, and noting the price for inferior versions around town, I could make good money if I started charging even a little for my weekly cookies. After over a year of giving them away, everyone's probably pretty hooked by now.  Not gonna of course. But if I did.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 22, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Thinking of my costs, and noting the price for inferior versions around town, I could make good money if I started charging even a little for my weekly cookies. After over a year of giving them away, everyone's probably pretty hooked by now.  Not gonna of course. But if I did.


You're one of those evil people that get people hooked like a drug dealer and drugs.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Nov 22, 2014)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Thinking of my costs, and noting the price for inferior versions around town, I could make good money if I started charging even a little for my weekly cookies. After over a year of giving them away, everyone's probably pretty hooked by now.  Not gonna of course. But if I did.
> ...



Kinda, ya.  But my "product" is considerably better for ya. Use white wheat flour instead of bleached. So has protein, iron, dietary fiber. And all premium ingrediants. Don't make anything for cheap. Whereas drug dealers dilute their products to increase profit. Not selling my "junk" so profit isn't relevant.


----------



## MisterBeale (Nov 22, 2014)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > nice Reb.....dam,now i wish i had taken some pictures of the mail boxes i delivered too....
> ...



Take pics of those sites and they'll bust you for being a terrorist.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Nov 22, 2014)

Currently... art, drugs, dancing, golddigging, theft, *the* *exploitation of human weakness*, and more art.


Among other things...​


----------



## westwall (Nov 22, 2014)

I cash dividend checks mainly.  Before that I cleaned up industrial and mining waste on a vast scale.


----------



## aaronleland (Nov 22, 2014)

I sell drugs to children.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 22, 2014)

aaronleland said:


> I sell drugs to children.


You use up all your product before you get it to the little kiddies


----------



## aaronleland (Nov 22, 2014)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > I sell drugs to children.
> ...



I never said I was good at what I do.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 22, 2014)

aaronleland said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > aaronleland said:
> ...


Slacker everybody should strive to be good at everything they do.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 22, 2014)

MisterBeale said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


Nothing to fear most of them agree with my position they just can't come out openly not yet anyway.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 22, 2014)

aaronleland said:


> I sell drugs to children.


What, no pictures of the drugs?

What a rip!


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 22, 2014)

Here was my very first job when I was 14 years old.





The Cal State Long Beach Bell Tower

My job title was "Hey Boy".  Hey boy do this! Hey boy do that!

It was the last great work by a famous architect and everyone hates it.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 22, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Here was my very first job when I was 14 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got to start somewhere


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 22, 2014)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Got to start somewhere


My father cut my allowance out when I was 12.

He told me, _*"You get out and get money like the rest of us!"*_


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 22, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Got to start somewhere
> ...


You got an allowance as old as 12? Mine was a roof over my head clothes on my back and a full belly at supper.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 22, 2014)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> You got an allowance as old as 12? Mine was a roof over my head clothes on my back and a full belly at supper.


When  my buddy turned 18, his father said,
_*"Happy birthday son, that'll be a hundred a month!"*_


----------



## Saigon (Nov 23, 2014)

I work mainly as a journalist and columnist, but also do some executive training in presentation skills, some editing work and commercial writing. 

I have my own company, so it's all freelance work, but I seem to make ends meet fairly well. It's not exactly the kind of work you get rich off, but it pays the bills. 



 
Here's a pic of my hard at work in te Jordanian desert...


----------



## Roadrunner (Nov 23, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > You got an allowance as old as 12? Mine was a roof over my head clothes on my back and a full belly at supper.
> ...


No 18 year old son of mine ever slept a night under my roof after HS graduation, except as a guest.


----------



## Roadrunner (Nov 23, 2014)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...


A Grubercrat, a true believer in the power of the lie.

Repeat a lie often enough, and it becomes the truth, like "the people dying in the streets of the GOUSA from starvation".

No, they are dying in the streets from morbid obesity!!!!


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 23, 2014)

Roadrunner said:


> No 18 year old son of mine ever slept a night under my roof after HS graduation, except as a guest.


I hear that!  When I turned 18, I couldn't wait to leave.


----------



## Swagger (Nov 24, 2014)

Bricklaying, scaffolding and demolition contractor.


----------



## Roadrunner (Nov 24, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > No 18 year old son of mine ever slept a night under my roof after HS graduation, except as a guest.
> ...


I still talk to them each at leat 4-5 times a week.

Will have the  youngest here to deer hunt and eat turkey starting tomorrow.

Lucky little fuck will probably kill my big buck I have been hunting for two years.


----------



## Diana1180 (Nov 24, 2014)

Federal Contracts for a Biometrics company.  Passport to be exact.


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 24, 2014)

You people get paid???????

Gotta try that


----------



## AquaAthena (Nov 24, 2014)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > nice Reb.....dam,now i wish i had taken some pictures of the mail boxes i delivered too....
> ...



Royalties can be a very good income???


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 24, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


True.
For Modeling?


----------



## Toro (Nov 24, 2014)

Investing.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 24, 2014)

Toro said:


> Investing.


Smart man


----------



## Indofred (Nov 24, 2014)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> So much Jealousy, so much butt hurt. Here's a suggestion get off your lazy fat asses and learn a skill and a trade.



Yes.

Maggie was there to teach the world about hard work, and how you should deserve the money you earn.
Where the fuck is the pride and satisfaction of collecting benefit money?

I do three jobs, one full time, and two part time, so I deserve every penny I make.
I work full time as a teacher.
I started a private school, just two hours per day, doing the same thing.
I also do a little part time journalism.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 24, 2014)

Indofred said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > So much Jealousy, so much butt hurt. Here's a suggestion get off your lazy fat asses and learn a skill and a trade.
> ...


NOT BAD.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Nov 24, 2014)

I thread one of these through various tight places...


----------



## Toro (Nov 24, 2014)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Investing.
> ...



Some days.

Some days, much less so.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 24, 2014)

Jarlaxle said:


> I thread one of these through various tight places...



lol


----------



## Jarlaxle (Nov 24, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > No 18 year old son of mine ever slept a night under my roof after HS graduation, except as a guest.
> ...



Dude I work with has a daughter who wanted to go to Florida...he wouldn't let her use any of her savings to pay.  She told him, "Fine-I have 2 feet, I have 2 thumbs, I have big tits and I give a mean blow-job.  I'll manage!"  Pretty sure he didn't expect THAT.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Nov 24, 2014)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > I thread one of these through various tight places...
> ...



I thread it in...watching clearance signs at all times! (Even though I have a low truck...only 12'5" high.)

Think it's easy...try parallel parking a 26' box truck.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 24, 2014)

Jarlaxle said:


> Dude I work with has a daughter who wanted to go to Florida...he wouldn't let her use any of her savings to pay.  She told him, "Fine-I have 2 feet, I have 2 thumbs, I have big tits and I give a mean blow-job.  I'll manage!"  Pretty sure he didn't expect THAT.


When I was in my teens and still living at home, one Friday my father tells my baby sister,_ *"I want you in by 10!"*_     She goes, _*"10!"*_  And he responds,_* "Yeah, 10 o'clock!"*_  Then he turns to me, throws me a $20 and says,_* "You I don't want to see 'til Sunday!"*_

My sister had a cow over that one.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Nov 24, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > Dude I work with has a daughter who wanted to go to Florida...he wouldn't let her use any of her savings to pay.  She told him, "Fine-I have 2 feet, I have 2 thumbs, I have big tits and I give a mean blow-job.  I'll manage!"  Pretty sure he didn't expect THAT.
> ...



My wife would have been in by 10...and back out (through the window) by-at the latest-10:30.  Her father never figured it out, because her bedroom was on the second floor.  Even now, 20+ years later, she climbs like a cat.


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 24, 2014)

I do what I gotta do. 

That's what I do do.

In the wee wee hours.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 25, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> Currently... art, drugs, dancing, golddigging, theft, *the* *exploitation of human weakness*, and more art.
> 
> 
> Among other things...​



      A little prostitution maybe? And can I have a card....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 25, 2014)

Jarlaxle said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Jarlaxle said:
> ...



  I use to sneak out my window,go to a pay phone and call my mom....when she answered i'd tell her "I got it,I got it!!"
    Then she would tell me to tell whoever it was not to call so late.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 25, 2014)

westwall said:


> I cash dividend checks mainly.  Before that I cleaned up industrial and mining waste on a vast scale.


Asbestos?


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 25, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> Currently... art, drugs, dancing, golddigging, theft, *the* *exploitation of human weakness*, and more art.
> 
> 
> Among other things...​


no escorting?


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 25, 2014)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > nice Reb.....dam,now i wish i had taken some pictures of the mail boxes i delivered too....
> ...


It would be different if you had to bend the rods like us 'licktricians...but pvc has culled that need....


----------



## Roadrunner (Nov 25, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


The more "advanced" construction materials and methods get, the shittier the product.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 25, 2014)

Roadrunner said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


People will enjoy the 1x3 studs they are now using in many areas of the US..For wall construction...


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 25, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



I'm good a brazing and tax avoision....


----------



## Roadrunner (Nov 25, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


It is pathetic.

I live in an old homemade house.

It is solid as can be.

But also 90 miles from a decent hospital.

As I get older, a house in civilization is becoming more attractive.

If I had the money, I'd restore an old Victorian in some small southern town.

Money holes they call them.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 25, 2014)

Most of the ones in NW Ark are.....But they have interlocking joints cut in to the beams unlike the plain square const. with prefab materials...


----------



## Roadrunner (Nov 25, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> Most of the ones in NW Ark are.....But they have interlocking joints cut in to the beams unlike the plain square const. with prefab materials...


This place was built of pine and hardwood cut on site.

Wood EVERYWHERE!!!!!

I'd love to have it rewired and replumbed though, it was built in '56.

And added on too.

Quite a patchwork but very comfortable for one guy with tons of crap.

Cost little, comes with some deer hunting land thrown in for free, but, I could never bring my GF here, lest "possum come a knockin' at my do'".

That, or a Louisiana flying cockroach, would be the end.


----------



## Luissa (Nov 25, 2014)

I get paid to post on messageboards and facebook by Obama. 


Sent from  my Obama iPhone


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 25, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


actually I braze or solder copper depending on the size of pipe. I lead and okem cast iron or use no hid band depending on what the client wants. PVC isn't the only thing I do.


----------



## g5000 (Nov 25, 2014)

According to 9/11 Inside Whackjob, I am a Man in Black employed by the government to throw people off the trail that Alan Greenspan was the third shooter on the grassy knoll.

Let's go with that.

Hey, I'm on piecework wages.  So I need you guys to post more troof for me to throw you off of.

Nazis are left wing.  George Bush piloted Flight 77 to a remote airbase and executed all the passengers, then shot a missile into the Pentagon.  Any time, any where someone in government does something bad, Obama ordered it. The moon landing never happened.  Mark Wahlberg wasn't really wearing a prosthetic.

It's all true.  Shh!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 25, 2014)

g5000 said:


> According to 9/11 Inside Whackjob, I am a Man in Black employed by the government to throw people off the trail that Alan Greenspan was the third shooter on the grassy knoll.
> 
> Let's go with that.
> 
> ...




Well, are you?!?!?!?


----------



## g5000 (Nov 25, 2014)

Indofred said:


> The replies on this thread suggest many of USMB's posters are professional fucking idiots.


Hey! It's takes hard work and a lot of years to reach the professional level of fucking idiot.  Just because I was born to two idiots doesn't mean idiocy was just handed to me.  I had to start out as an apprentice idiot and dumb my way down, just like everyone else.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 25, 2014)

g5000 said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > The replies on this thread suggest many of USMB's posters are professional fucking idiots.
> ...


Thanks for the chuckle


----------



## g5000 (Nov 25, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...



It isn't easy.  My critical thinking filters refuse to stay clogged.  I keep jamming hours and hours of Alex Jones and piles and piles of the Daily Caller in there, but it doesn't stick.


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm an engineer that handles O&M for a large firm.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 25, 2014)

TakeAStepBack said:


> I'm an engineer that handles O&M for a large firm.



....who.....


----------



## g5000 (Nov 25, 2014)

TakeAStepBack said:


> I'm an engineer that handles O&M for a large firm.


Can I borrow your micrometer or a dial gauge?  I'm trying to patent something and I can't find mine.

Plus also, someone called me a peabrain and I want to be sure that's true.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 25, 2014)

For income, I post on message boards


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 25, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> For income, I post on message boards


I'm sure


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 25, 2014)

Statistikhengst 
I'll be going to Westphalia Germany in a couple of months can you tell me where some good restaurants are at?


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 25, 2014)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > For income, I post on message boards
> ...


It is right below my user name......can't get more proof than that


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 25, 2014)

When I was young, I was a bouncer for young strippers and accompanied them to their gigs. I was their protection. That was a cool college job. Oh, and they had great tits.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 25, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Like a rock band!!!


I'll be going to Westphalia Germany in a couple of months can you tell me where some good restaurants are at?


----------



## Coyote (Nov 25, 2014)

*Heads up folks.*

*This thread was totally flamed.  In case you guys don't realize it - General Discussion is NOT the Flame Zone.*

*It has been substantially cleaned (with permission from the OP) and moved to The Lounge.*

*As such it operates under Lounge Rules.  *

*So you guys are going to need to wipe your feet off on the welcome mat - don't track in the doggie doo.*

P.S. - I *think* I got all the flame posts but if I missed any, let me know.


And...to add to the thread, what do I do for an income?  I'm staff at a University, for the Dept of Geology and Geography.   I also teach dog training classes to our community.

And then, there's my lucrative and highly paid position as a moderator hear.  Checks in the mail so I'm told


----------



## SteadyMercury (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm currently a software engineer, but in a couple months my wife and I are retiring early. We're going to bum around for awhile to finish up of any projects then sell our house and go backpacking around the world.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 26, 2014)

SteadyMercury said:


> I'm currently a software engineer, but in a couple months my wife and I are retiring early. We're going to bum around for awhile to finish up of any projects then sell our house and go backpacking around the world.


Retire and you will get old fast. Or at least find something to do on the side.


----------



## SteadyMercury (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm only in my mid 40s and I sure don't define myself by work, not writing code for money anymore isn't going to make me get old fast.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 26, 2014)

SteadyMercury said:


> I'm only in my mid 40s and I sure don't define myself by work, not writing code for money anymore isn't going to make me get old fast.


I'm only speaking of people I've known while they were working they were full of life, when they retired they physically aged fast.


----------



## Cross (Dec 3, 2014)

I manage a shop for a Water Process Equipment company, keeps me occupied most of the time...a little slow right now.

A mechanical skid we fabricated and assembled.





Top section of a tank we are fabricating being placed.






Mechanical porches on one of our Portable Tanks.


----------



## Cross (Dec 3, 2014)

Some other things we do at our facility.

One of the intake screens at a power plant being removed to be rehabbed at our shop.






A clarifier mechanism at a waste water plant, we built all the steel equipment and the drive.






A Pilot MBR Plant we are assembling for testing at our shop.


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 3, 2014)

Killer work, reminds me of when I worked in an oil derrick construction yard...in Edmond, Ok....went home black after work...


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 3, 2014)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> SteadyMercury said:
> 
> 
> > I'm only in my mid 40s and I sure don't define myself by work, not writing code for money anymore isn't going to make me get old fast.
> ...


For myself, retiring meant i could start another business or career, I prefer self employment..Looking to purchase a pizza rest. with an apartment to let..


----------



## Cross (Dec 3, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> Killer work, reminds me of when I worked in an oil derrick construction yard...in Edmond, Ok....went home black after work...



Yeah it is dirty and hot..sometimes above 110F in the summer..


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 3, 2014)

Cross said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Killer work, reminds me of when I worked in an oil derrick construction yard...in Edmond, Ok....went home black after work...
> ...


I hear ya, I grew up in OKC it was usual to have 110-115 in the summer,,you get a nice breeze though, from the desert SW...I was also a mason in OK.....


----------



## Cross (Dec 3, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> Cross said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Can be a bitch welding..

At one point I had a Job scabbing plate onto existing petro. storage tanks to rehab them...Nomex suits and external air didn't help much, about an hour at a time is all one could stand...Money was good but it didn't take long to find other work


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 3, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > SteadyMercury said:
> ...


As long as you're working


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 3, 2014)

Cross said:


> I manage a shop for a Water Process Equipment company, keeps me occupied most of the time...a little slow right now.
> 
> A mechanical skid we fabricated and assembled.
> 
> ...


Impressive, I bet I've install some of your equipment


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 3, 2014)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


Sitting still sucks, bad for your health and your mind.....I am not looking forward to being immobile when I get more elderly. I had to stop being a mason and electrician...The old body is worn out and so I am going to find something a little less labor intensive...


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 3, 2014)

Cross said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Cross said:
> ...


Are you self employed or a corporate tool..?? When doing chimney in the summer it's about 130 on the roof working in the  summer...toasty, but you get a better breeze...


----------



## Cross (Dec 3, 2014)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Cross said:
> 
> 
> > I manage a shop for a Water Process Equipment company, keeps me occupied most of the time...a little slow right now.
> ...





bigrebnc1775 said:


> Cross said:
> 
> 
> > I manage a shop for a Water Process Equipment company, keeps me occupied most of the time...a little slow right now.
> ...



Maybe, we are part of a Global Company now was some real culture shock for me, I considered retiring when we were bought but... honestly the money is to good...


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 3, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


That's exactly what I was trying to make a point of. My father is 82 I think and he's still working for the county school system same thing with my mother 74 working same school system.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 3, 2014)

Cross said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Cross said:
> ...


I've worked for some big companies in the past.


----------



## Cross (Dec 3, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> Cross said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


A proud corporate lackey that cares about the folks who work with him....


----------



## Gracie (Dec 3, 2014)

Buy and sell antiques and whatnot. Sometimes I do well..sometimes I wind up having to have a yard sale for the stuff I thought I could make a profit on.


----------



## R.D. (Dec 3, 2014)

SteadyMercury said:


> I'm currently a software engineer, but in a couple months my wife and I are retiring early. We're going to bum around for awhile to finish up of any projects then sell our house and go backpacking around the world.


I'm semi retired, my husband will never retire.  We're  both FA's.,   and in the last decade I started to fix up old properties for rentals which isn't full time but I love it.


----------



## SteadyMercury (Dec 3, 2014)

That is good you found a second career you like.

My wife sometimes talks about doing some teaching after we get back to the US (she's an attorney right now) and I guess I could take on some contract gigs but I'm not planning on it right now. I've got fishing, hiking, video games, volunteer work, about 200 books on my Kindle, getting better at chess, learning french, cooking more, etc. way too much shit on my list.


----------



## SteadyMercury (Dec 3, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> Sitting still sucks, bad for your health and your mind


Agreed, but I sure don't equate no longer needing to be at a certain place and time every day for work with sitting still.

I'm sure some people work until they are old then go watch TV all day, that isn't me.


----------



## Dante (Oct 9, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Here was my very first job when I was 14 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey boy! Wrong. Everybody does not hate it. 

UAM | CSULB: sculpture

About Us | 49er Foundation




I used to go by there every once in a while. It's a very cool sculpture.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 9, 2015)

Dante said:


> Hey boy! Wrong. Everybody does not hate it.
> 
> UAM | CSULB: sculpture
> 
> ...



Everyone I talked to at the Nugget, hated it.


----------



## williepete (Oct 9, 2015)

Interesting thread *bigrebnc*. Thanks.

Semi retired early with pension and investment income. After I stopped flying, the phone started to ring as old flying buddies talked me into staying in the game part time on the training side. I have complete control over how much or little I show up. It's fun and it keeps my brain active. I still get to hang out with pilots and "fly" in the simulator. (Not the one shown below). The class room is challenging and a source of great stories from the guys who are still out on the road. Best part is I'm home every night in the same time zone enjoying incredible meals prepared by the light of my life. Priceless!


----------



## blastoff (Oct 9, 2015)

Well I really lucked out.  Things weren't going so well at all, but then all of a sudden one day I got an email from this nice man in Lagos, Nigeria and it changed my life.


----------



## Dante (Oct 9, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Hey boy! Wrong. Everybody does not hate it.
> ...


Bunch of drunks?   I doubt they like much of anything. LB has a history of not appreciating art and it has a sad history of always acting the poor red-headed step sister


----------



## Dante (Oct 9, 2015)

blastoff said:


> Well I really lucked out.  Things weren't going so well at all, but then all of a sudden one day I got an email from this nice man in Lagos, Nigeria and it changed my life.


Shit! Me too. He's sending me a fortune...


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 9, 2015)

Dante said:


> Bunch of drunks?   I doubt they like much of anything. LB has a history of not appreciating art and it has a sad history of always acting the poor red-headed step sister


Then why don't you go down and enjoy the artistic symmetry of the
_*"traffic circle".*_

Make sure you do it blindfolded, it really ramps up the experience.


----------



## Votto (Oct 9, 2015)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Here are some of the plumbing projects I have done.
> Super Target underground.
> 
> 
> ...


 
I just live on hope and a little bit of change.


----------



## Dante (Oct 9, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Bunch of drunks?   I doubt they like much of anything. LB has a history of not appreciating art and it has a sad history of always acting the poor red-headed step sister
> ...



The traffic circle? Is that where they told you to go out and play way back when you were '_Hey boy1_"???   come on, lighten up Frances. You sound more like an angry drunk than a cool LB dude. Are you sure the people who call you an asshole are friends? just askin'

Next time I go by the 49 I'll bring along a USMB bumper sticker and lay it on the bar. You then have to buy me a round


----------



## Dante (Oct 9, 2015)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Here are some of the plumbing projects I have done.
> Super Target underground.
> 
> 
> ...


Do they all have green cards?


----------



## williepete (Oct 9, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Buy and sell antiques and whatnot. Sometimes I do well..sometimes I wind up having to have a yard sale for the stuff I thought I could make a profit on.



Buddy of mine in the UK retired from the RAF and got into "collectables". He opened a store and the bank thought he was crazy but loaned him the money anyway. 10 years later and the bank was begging him to borrow more but at that point he didn't need to. He had a real knack for it. Wish I had the eye for it. It looks like a fun way to spend retirement.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 9, 2015)

Dante said:


> The traffic circle? Is that where they told you to go out and play way back when you were '_Hey boy1_"???   come on, lighten up Frances. You sound more like an angry drunk than a cool LB dude. Are you sure the people who call you an asshole are friends? just askin'


My friends say I'm an "arrogant asshole", but I think I'm more altruistic than that.




Dante said:


> Next time I go by the 49 I'll bring along a USMB bumper sticker and lay it on the bar. You then have to buy me a round


You got it!

And if I'm not there, I'll probably be over at _*Joe Jost.*_

And whenever I drink whiskey and wanna fight, I go to *Ferns.*

On weekends, I go to *Mothers* in Sunset Beach.

For pizza, it's _*Muttlynch's*_ at the Newport pier.

For chili, it's _*Curley's*_ in Signal Hill.

The *Honey Bucket* on 4th street had the best buffalo wings, but the city closed them down, because the neighbor's got tired of drunks pissing in their yard.


----------



## Dante (Oct 10, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > The traffic circle? Is that where they told you to go out and play way back when you were '_Hey boy1_"???   come on, lighten up Frances. You sound more like an angry drunk than a cool LB dude. Are you sure the people who call you an asshole are friends? just askin'
> ...


Fern's?  funny

I always stayed out of there. No interest. I saw some poor fool who would drink and shout at people get a beating there. I always considered that ridiculous as it is easy to beat on a drunken fool who is so drunk he can't fight back. I lived downtown in the East Village Arts District between 7th and 1st and LB Blvd and Alamitos. I did Clancy's a few times. Bored by it. 5 years. First place I lived in SoCal


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 10, 2015)

Dante said:


> Fern's?  funny


That place is where all the parolee's go when they're out on loan to the general public.  First time I went in there, I was surprised at how aggressive they got when shooting pool?



Dante said:


> I always stayed out of there. No interest. I saw some poor fool who would drink and shout at people get a beating there. I always considered that ridiculous as it is easy to beat on a drunken fool who is so drunk he can't fight back. I lived downtown in the East Village Arts District between 7th and 1st and LB Blvd and Alamitos. I did Clancy's a few times. Bored by it. 5 years. First place I lived in SoCal


Don't tell me you lived on Slime St with all those meth-heads?

I lived at 5th and Cherry when I was 22.


----------



## Dante (Oct 10, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Fern's?  funny
> ...


Nah. I met people from back east who were in recovery or using. I steered clear. I would joke I was in the WPP. Spooked some, especially when they heard what area I grew up and came from. Became 'family' with a East Coaster (NYC) and a few homegrown LBers and one other

( WPP = witness protection program)


----------

